# Spice Rack Plans and Ideas



## kwmainer (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi DIYers.... 

Anybody happen to have plans for spice racks - the kind you hang on a wall? 

I am an avid cook, and have two cupboards full of spices. In my kitchen redesign, I was planning on building recessed areas between studs in the wall next to the stove - to hold single file spices (only about 3" deep insets or so). Come to find out, that wall is a load bearing wall, and the wooden studs are set about 6" apart. NOT a lot of room between studs. 

So... opinions please. I think it would look rather 'off' to create recessed areas that are only 5" wide, by say... 30" high... to hold the spices. Long, narrow.. It would look like the arrow slits made for defense in old castle walls! 

Should I just make some hanging spice racks for the space? If so, who's got some plans for colonial but not country looks? Anyone? Alternatively, a website for a company that makes em??? 

Thanks! 
kim


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello Kim:
You might want to look at some clear acrylic racks that could be found around the office supplies. You could still see the lables on the spices and the clear plastic would not take away from the rest of the kitchen.
Glenn


----------



## kwmainer (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks glenjanie... I hadn't even thought of racks like that. Great idea....


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 2, 2010)

kwmainer said:


> building recessed areas between studs in the wall next to the stove - to hold single file spices (only about 3" deep insets or so).
> 
> So... opinions please. I think it would look rather 'off' to create recessed areas that are only 5" wide, by say... 30" high... to hold the spices. Long, narrow.. It would look like the arrow slits made for defense in old castle walls!


I did a recessed spice cabinet with a glass window in the door; it took me 25 hrs to build.  The 1/4" thk shelves are adjustable and rest on wood dowels.  The inside width is slightly less than 14.5".

With 6" OC and 1.5" wide studs, you have 4.5" inches.  If you can somehow make the studs look like finished wood it might work.  Maybe cover them with wood veneer.
You can possibly cut one or two studs and use the arrangement in the pic.
http://www.homecents.com/images/gloss_imgs/Framing/KingStudL.gif
but holding everything up with jacks during assembly may get complicated.

You may want all the bottle labels to be visible, and a 3-1/2" depth will give this to you.  Looking down from the top, the bottles are staggered slightly.
If you make the wall deeper than 3-1/2" you could use stepped shelves, like bleacher seats, and so all the bottles would be partially visible.  Load bearing issues would be moot with this widening.

You want the thing at a convenient working height.

Draw it up first to scale to check the aesthetics.
Free Online Graph Paper / Grid Paper PDFs


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 11, 2010)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Kim:
> You might want to look at some clear acrylic racks that could be found around the office supplies. You could still see the lables on the spices and the clear plastic would not take away from the rest of the kitchen.
> Glenn



My uncle have this one on their home...  And it works perfectly fine. Didn't had any problems at all.


----------

